# weevils



## arboromega (May 4, 2004)

anybody inject merit into laurels for weevils out there? how long can i expect control?


----------



## phasthound (May 6, 2004)

I have no experiance using Merit for weevils in Laurels, however, Merit typically will last a year. I have seen reports that control for some insects on some plant varieties may last longer. It is a great product when used correctly.


----------

